# No AF (PCOS) & IUI *



## Lala80 (Jun 12, 2006)

I have PCOS.  I dont normally have af although I was put on Metformin over 2 years ago which seemed to bring them back for a while.  I had 12 failed cycles of Clomid the last 3 of which didnt even seem to induce ov.  I am now desperately trying to loose (alot) of weight so that we can attempt IUI at some point next year.

However I am really confused because all the information I have read seems to lean towards Clomid and IUI.  What happens if the Clomid doesnt work?  I have read about Menopur, will I have to self inject that and does it work if the Clomid hasnt?  Whats the difference?

It feels like there is an abundance of IVF information but hardly any on IUI and I feel totally lost  

I am 26 and we have been ttc for 6 years.


----------



## clarastara (Dec 15, 2005)

Hi Lala

I just wanted to say hi and good luck.  I've had one cycle of IUI with menopur because I tried Clomid in the past and it didn't agree with me (got horrible side effects from it!).  I did have to inject the menopur but it was fine.  I'm not sure what the difference is, as I believe both are used to encourage ovulation and to stimulate follicle growth, however I didn't have any side effects at all with the menopur.  If you can, try and talk to a consultant at your clinic so they can clarify things for you.

Best of luck - I too need to lose some weight and we're having another go at IUI next cycle.

Clara xx


----------



## Candy (Mar 8, 2004)

Hiya, have you sent off for your HFEA guide http://www.hfea.gov.uk/en/1131.html it explains the differences between clomid & menopaur type drugs, or certainly did in the version I had, its free and very useful.

Also check out our IUI beginners guide http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=16321.0

And when you are ready hop on and join the IUI girls who are ttc'ing http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=91620.0

Good luck Candy x

/links


----------



## Lala80 (Jun 12, 2006)

Thanks for the replies, its great to know where to come for support and advice


----------



## candykidd (Feb 13, 2006)

Hi hon,

I think that most of the girls have answered your question but I just wanted to wish you good lck with everything!!    

emma x


----------



## nickjoanneowen (Apr 27, 2005)

Hi Emma

I had a successful pregnancy with clomid (i too have PCOS and am overweight)but when i tried to conceive again with clomid it failed to work 200mg even failed to make me ovulate so I had IUI with menopur.  Did the trick for me hon, good luck.

Jo
x


----------

